# Weak vs. strong



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The other topic about what makes a weak chine got me to thinking...

Maybe everyone can post pictures of good/bad toplines, etc. to help give others an idea of what is good and what is bad. 

Thought maybe this could be fun. You can post pics and see what others think too


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok...we'll start with REALLY bad...here is Heidi...but I still love her


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

This doesn't help :/ LOL


ETA: OOPS! I see this is in meat market.....sorry!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, a chine's still a chine! :laugh: That momma is such a cutie.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That kid jumping on her back isn't going to improve anything!! Lol little stinkers!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I agree a chine is a chine  This was originally in 4-H, but someone moved here. I honestly think I should have posted it in conformation haha.

I don't think we have any goats here with a weak chine. But I think it's neat to learn the different weaknesses and strengths, would be good especially for the kids to learn when they are doing 4-H animals. 
I'll try to post some pics of my kids goats later


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's a strong chine. This is how I like to see my goats' backs. Gypsy carries her pregnancies beautifully, never sags, and she's no spring chicken either.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, so a judge had mentioned to my son that his buckling was a little bit pinched at the shoulders. He's a 3mo triplet, they were small babies, and he's been growing well and starting to get some width to him.
I am not really sure what pinched at the shoulders means lol




























Sorry those are about the best pics I have of him, first 2 are from a month ago, bottom one is from a week ago.

We aren't expecting 'big' things from him, but my son wants to keep him to breed to a couple of young does later this year <his first 'homebred' fullblood buckling>.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I _think_ it means he's lacking width in the shoulders. Like even though he has a wide chest it doesn't carry up to the withers. I think that sounds right, but I am probably wrong lol. I've never really heard that expression before. I had a judge at my first show tell me that my goat was nice but I "Gave too much power to the head". My ag teacher had to explain that I was holding her too tight. It was of of necessity though lol, my goat was a spoiled brat and hates holding still!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL I agree a chine is a chine  This was originally in 4-H, but someone moved here. I honestly think I should have posted it in conformation haha.
> 
> I don't think we have any goats here with a weak chine. But I think it's neat to learn the different weaknesses and strengths, would be good especially for the kids to learn when they are doing 4-H animals.
> I'll try to post some pics of my kids goats later


I moved Topic to conformation, it is better suited there


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Okay, so a judge had mentioned to my son that his buckling was a little bit pinched at the shoulders. I am not really sure what pinched at the shoulders means lol


I agree with Kaneel. Since 'pinched in the fore rib' critiques a goat as tight in the heart girth area, than pinched at the shoulders must be a way of saying: in comparison to the rest of his body, his shoulders are constricted. 
He looks very nice IMO!


----------

